# .22 lr reloading



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I never thought it was possible until I saw a link on facebook about reloading .22 lr. Here's the link for the kit:

http://22lrreloader.com/

Lots of Utube vids too. Looks like tedious time consuming work.

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=utube+22lrreloader&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-002

Anybody try it?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

saugmon said:


> I never thought it was possible until I saw a link on facebook about reloading .22 lr. Here's the link for the kit:
> 
> http://22lrreloader.com/
> 
> ...


Back in 60s my dad bought kit from Herter co. They sold primed cases, bullets, powder. I remember he was
souping them up. Used up cases and lost interest. Think I still have plier type bullet seater. It was kind of like
trying to survive on black walnuts, after a while the effort will over come you!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes you can reload rimfire rounds. The question is why would you?

Air rifles shoot at .22lr velocities and are amazing these days. You can also cast your own pellets if need be.

If you gotta have the boom it's much more advantageous to get into flint locks that don't require a primer and cast your own bullets while using homemade black powder. I actually considered building an electronic ignition system similar to the CVA Electra once but it was more of a passing thought than an actual ambition.


----------

